# 24 month old male - please critique



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't critique but that is a beautiful looking boy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dark sable male who is slightly stretched. High withers, OK topline, flat croup that could be longer. Good angulation in front, but his upper arm is very straight. Good angulation in the rear. Good bone, looks like good feet (hard to see in the grass). Very good secondary sex characteristics. I would like to see more balance overall. His front appears to be more developed than his rear.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

cant critique either but he's a handsome boy!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Hubba Hubba


----------

